# clexane doses



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone help?

ARGC have put me on 20mg BD but yesterday the NHS consultant was happy to px clexane but changed the px to 40 OD, the pharmacist said she doesnt know why i was given BD as clexane lasts for 24hours so OD will be ok?

Im 15 week pregnant so want to check before i go ahead and start the OD

thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

In hospital, we usually only give the dose once a day unless the patient is at a high risk of bleeding - but this is usually only in treatment doses, not the 40mg/day prophylactic dose.

There is no regime specified for prophylaxis in pregnancy in the BNF, but all the treatment doses are split twice a day. There is a potential reason for this in that low molecular weight heparins are eliminated faster in pregnancy and the pharmacokinetics (how the body handles the drug and the levels over time) are altered, leading to a need to alter dose regimes.

It is better for you in terms of needles, bruising and pain to have it once a day though   

If you are really worried that the clinic have a good reason to prescribe the dose split in two then I suggest you check with the clinic.


----------

